# I want to buy this Gary Moore Concert video



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Folks

been looking around and NO LUCK getting it so I'm asking here.

There is a concert video of Gary Moore called "Live Blues"
recorded in London 1993 at the "Town and Country 2 " nightclub.
BB King also makes a guest appearance.

If you have this video ( DVD format would be great but I am not hopefull )
I would love to buy it from you.

A full concert in AVI file ( or any other video format file ) will also be accepted...

let me know what you got and how much...
thanks in advance.
G.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

if you're using mozilla/firefox, download it from YT.

[video=youtube;xdwa7DIi_S4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdwa7DIi_S4[/video]


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> if you're using mozilla/firefox, download it from YT.


First, thanks for that link...I had no idea that the whole concert was on youtube.

What I am hoping for is a bit better quality video then what I have seen on youtube.
Good concert videos are not easy to find and this one has a great recording mix that sounds fantastic.

Still hoping that someone has a decent recording.

keep on rockin

G.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Found this link not sure if that's what you are looking for?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Woof said:


> Found this link not sure if that's what you are looking for?


thanks so much for that link
I also found this one ( waiting to see if they will ship to Canada and how much to do so)
http://www.maximumsound.org//Gary-Moore-Ballads-Blues-Live-Blues-wBB-King-DVD_p_1188.html

let see what happens
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> thanks so much for that link
> I also found this one ( waiting to see if they will ship to Canada and how much to do so)
> http://www.maximumsound.org//Gary-Moore-Ballads-Blues-Live-Blues-wBB-King-DVD_p_1188.html
> 
> ...


Just a quick update on my DVD order..
placed the order 3 weeks ago, order was shipped 2 weeks ago, and the dammed thing finaly shows up today.
Better late then never I guess....
The DVDs are pretty good...actualy 2 are realy good and 2 are pretty bad productions. I guess its just a luck of the draw on production value.
I will remind you that I paid 12 bucks each and NO shipping charges.

I was getting worried that I would never see the shipment But now that I have them , it seems like a good deal.

thats it for now

G.


----------

